# [Essentials] Manga



## GameSoul (Mar 23, 2009)

I decided to make a manga thread for those who read manga and wanted to recommend it, and to hope others may get into it as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You can thank Extreme Coder for giving me the idea!

Here are the "Essentials" of GBATemp


*Rules*

*You can only vote for a manga series once.*
*Don't edit your post when you have a new manga to add, just make another post for less confusion.*  :???:
*Sorry, no hentai or doujin (fan-made series) in this list.*
*Also, if there's a commonly used English name for the series please use it so we don't have the same two or three series listed. If the series is naturally Japanese, then it's fine.*
*Please post the full name of the series because I might not know every abbreviation of every manga.*
*This is for manga only. Visual novels, fan-made series, and other related genres deserve their own respective lists.*
*I will allow minus posts, but only for manga which have 5 or more votes (for a bit of balance). Yet, don't go all-out and try to minus everything on the list.*

You can PM me or post here if you see any errors. I'll update the number of recommendations needed for each series when the list is getting cluttered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Update* Alphabetized the list to find manga easier. If you were looking for a manga in the Others section for instance use CTRL+F or any variation of it and type O (for Other) and the First letter of the manga (i.e. Search "ON." then on the page it would be under Other>N titles). If the manga starts with a number or symbol you would use the first letter of the category then type #$%. (i.e. Search "E#$%." and on the page it would be under Essentials>#$% -meaning symbols- titles). This is highly unneeded but it helps me update faster which is a plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Essentials* [25+]

*ED.*
Death Note (26)

*EF.*
Fullmetal Alchemist (27)


*Recommended* [15+]

*RB.*
Bleach (16)

*RD.*

*RN.*
Naruto (23)

*RO.*
One Piece (21)

*Noteworthy* [5+]
*N#$%*
20th Century Boys (5)
*NA.* 
Air Gear (5)


*NB.*
Bakuman (10)
Berserk (5)
Beelzebub (6)
Bitter Virgin (5)
Blazer Drive (5)

*ND.*
Detective Conan (7)
Dragonball (8)

*NF.*
Fairy Tail (7)

*NG.*
Gantz (12)
Great Teacher Onizuka (14)

*NH.*
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi (6)
Hunter x Hunter (5)

*NI.*
Ichigo 100% (5)

*NJ.*
JoJo's Bizarre Adventures (7)

*NK.*
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! (10)

*NL.*
Liar Game (7)
Love Hina (5)

*NM.*
Mahou Sensei Negima (6)
Monster (7)

*NN.*
NHK ni Yokoso (6)

*NP.*
Psyren (6)

*NR.*
Rurouni Kenshin (6)

*Other* [


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 23, 2009)

+1 
Bleach
Naruto
Death Note


----------



## jan777 (Mar 23, 2009)

+1 
naruto
death note
detective conan



and all henta*


----------



## Renzozuken (Mar 23, 2009)

+1
Naruto
Deathnote
Detective conan
Bitter virgin


----------



## eife (Mar 23, 2009)

+1
Full metal alchemist
Death Note
Samurai Champloo
Mushishi


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 23, 2009)

I can tell that this topic is going to work out even better than the anime essentials. /sarcasm

Ah well...

NHK ni Yokoso
Naruto
Eyeshield 21
Gantz
Parasyte
Shikeisyu 042
Hot Milk
B Reaction
Bitter Virgin
Monster
20th Century Boys
Elfen Lied
Liar Game
Hayate no Gotoku
Death Note


----------



## webyugioh (Mar 23, 2009)

Death Note
Nausicaa and the Valley of the Wind


----------



## superrob (Mar 23, 2009)

Death Note
Disgaea
Lucky Star
The melanonchy of Haruhi Susamiya (Lol bad spelling).
Toradora


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 23, 2009)

List updated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Naruto and Death Note move into the Noteworthy section.


----------



## Stollen (Mar 23, 2009)

+1
One Piece
Jojo's bizarre adventures
Death Note
Bakuman
Video Girl Ai


----------



## jimmy page (Mar 23, 2009)

To love-ru
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 
Nabari no ou
Love Hina
Eyeshield 21
Reborn


----------



## darkangel5000 (Mar 23, 2009)

Monster
One Piece
Detective Conan
NHK ni Youkoso
Death Note
Hellsing
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Bleach
Goth
Ringu-Series
Kaito Kid
/edit: Uzumaki


----------



## OmerMe (Mar 23, 2009)

OMG! WHERES MAH ONE PIECE

+1
One Piece
Bakuman
Death Note
Fullmetal Alchemist
Beelzebub


----------



## Raika (Mar 23, 2009)

......What? No Pokemon Adventures? This is ridiculous!

+1 
Pokemon Adventures
Kingdom Hearts series


----------



## neveras (Mar 23, 2009)

One Piece
20th Century Boys
Gantz
Great Teacher Onizuka
Vinland Saga


----------



## Youkai (Mar 23, 2009)

Sekirei (top !)
No Bra (well i like it ...)


----------



## raulpica (Mar 23, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist
Naruto
Great Teacher Onizuka
Jojo's Bizarre Adventures
Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 23, 2009)

Updated. 

Naruto is now Noteworthy.
Death note is now Recommended.


----------



## War (Mar 23, 2009)

I was actually thinking about making this thread, but I guess this way I won't have to bother updating it and such.

Super special recommendation: 
Parasyte

I got Xcali to read it and I'm pretty sure he liked it. It's not too long and it's REALLY good! It definitely didn't get the attention it deserved. Be warned though, it's pretty gory. 

Other recommendations:
Full Metal Alchemist
Naruto
Zombie Powder
Yu-Gi-Oh! (The original one, not the Duelist Kingdom crap or whatever)
Hunter x Hunter
Gintama
Jojo's Bizarre Adventures
One Piece 
Death Note
Love Hina
.hack//Legend of the Twilight (I think that's what it was called)
Negima


----------



## Digeman (Mar 23, 2009)

The three first that i will mention are, well atleast in my opinion, must reads. I have not yet heard anyone of all the people i've recomended these mangas say that they are bad, quite the contrary, almost all of them have loved them.

Anyways the 3 must read mangas are:

One Piece

Fullmetal Alchemist

GTO (Great Teacher Onizuka)

The only one you could watch the anime in my opinion is One Piece, but that is only because it's almost exactly like the manga.

And another good manga but not a "must read" is Berserk. But i must warn you though Berserk is not a manga for the faint of heart xD. ( seriously, i'm not even kidding about that)


----------



## Shakraka (Mar 23, 2009)

It's like I'm really at MyAnimeList!


----------



## da_head (Mar 23, 2009)

ichigo 100%


----------



## jgu1994 (Mar 23, 2009)

Monster
Toriko
HxH
Liar Game

those are the only ones i can think of off the top of my head


----------



## Raestloz (Mar 23, 2009)

My list:
Love Hina
Kami no Mizo Shiru Sekai (The World God Only Knows)
Detective Conan (Case Closed)
Hayate no Gotoku (Hayate the Combat Butler)
Mahoraba
Midori no Hibi (Midori Days)
Naruto
Kashimashi (Girl Meets Girl, it's shoujo ai, but the story is pretty good, if you can handle the genre)
Mx0
Kannagi
Suzuka
Karin (Chibi/Cheeky Vampire)
Kimi no Iru Machi (The Town Where You Live)
Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu
Nagasarete Airantou
Mahou Sensei Negima! (Magister Negi Magi, not to be confused with Negima!*?* and/or Negima! *Neo*)

Ef - A Fairy Tale of the Two (to be frank, one fuckin' confusing story, it's good if you can explore its deep meaning, only if...)

Clannad
Room no. 1301

Kanon - Honto no Omoi wa Egao no Mukougawa ni, there! I've typed it (another confusing shit but good overall. For those who hates innocent harem logic, don't read this one, note that this one contains no 15+ material). Other names: Kanon ~each regret of Kanon~ or Kanon: The Real Feelings of the Other Side of the Smiling Face, fuckin' title. Not to be confused with Kanon by Morishima Petit, same settings, slightly different story

Fortune Arterial

Edit: forgot one: Law of Ueki

What else.... um... my other lists are 16+, 20+ in some cases, so that's all there is to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, take note that while some might have English names, those are translations of the Japanese title. Might help in searching for it, but some never made it to being licensed in US. A good example is Kami no Mizo Shiru Sekai, which english name was provided by the author himself, not by english licensor


----------



## 1NOOB (Mar 23, 2009)

the only one i liked  : D

Samurai Deeper  KYO-


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone, updated the list again. I checked over the list, but let me know if I screwed up on something.

Oh and one of the new rules, please don't use abbreviations, because I don't know what most of them mean and they could be abbreviations for other things.


----------



## beedog19 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll throw in my vote for Great Teacher Onizuka, Full Metal Alchemist, Mysterious Girlfriend X and Ichigo 100%


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 24, 2009)

Rozen Maiden
Yotsuba&! (Why has no one else mentioned this one?)


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 24, 2009)

+1 for Liar Game


----------



## Swordsmen (Mar 25, 2009)

Slam Dunk


----------



## shapeshifter (Mar 25, 2009)

Bleach
Full Metal Alchemist
Naruto
One Piece
JoJo's Bizarre Adventures


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 25, 2009)

Updated. The list is now alphabetized and sorted into sections.


----------



## soulfire (Mar 25, 2009)

DUDE fairy tail
and ral grad aka blue dragon


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Updated again.


----------



## Vlad12 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bakuman
Naruto
Bleach
Fullmetal Alchemist
Soul Eater
One Piece


----------



## X D D X (Mar 27, 2009)

Bleach
Death Note
Dragonball
Doubt!! (With Exclamation marks)
Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Update get! A few series were moved up.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Mar 27, 2009)

666 Satan
Air Gear
Bakuman
Blazer Drive
Bleach
D.Gray-Man
Detroit Metal City
Eyeshield 21
Full Metal Alchemist
Ikigami
One Piece
Naruto
Tutor Hitman Reborn (Katekyo Hitman Reborn)


----------



## Extreme Coder (Mar 27, 2009)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> I can tell that this topic is going to work out even better than the anime essentials. /sarcasm
> 
> snip
> 
> ...


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 28, 2009)

Everything I've listed here, will get a -1.
Naruto
Bleach 
One Piece 
20th Century Boys 
666 Satan 
.hack//Legend of the Twilight 
Air Gear 
B Reaction
Bakuman 
Beelzebub 
Bitter Virgin 
Black Cat 
Blazer Drive 
Blue Dragon 
Clannad 
D.Gray-Man 
Detective Conan 
Disgaea 
Doubt!! 
Dragonball 
Ef - A Fairy Tale of the Two 
Elfen Lied 
Eyeshield 21 
Fairy Tail 
Fortune Arterial 
Gantz 
Gintama 
Goth 
Great Teacher Onizuka 
Hellsing 
Hitman Reborn 
Hot Milk 
HunterxHunter 
Ichigo 100% 
Ikigami 
JoJo's Bizarre Adventures 
Kaito Kid 
Kami no Mizo Shiru Sekai
Kannagi 
Kanon - Honto no Omoi wa Egao no Mukougawa ni
Karin 
Kashimashi 
Kimi no Iru Machi
Kingdom Hearts
Law of Ueki 
Liar Game 
Love Hina 
Lucky Star 
Mahoraba 
Mahou Sensei Negima 
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
Midori no Hibi 
Monster
MxO
Mysterious Girlfriend X 
Nabari no ou
Nagasarete Airantou 
Nausicaa and the Valley of the Wind
Negima 
No Bra 
Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu
Parasyte
Pokemon Adventures
Ringu-Series 
Room no. 1301 
Samurai Champloo 
Samurai Deeper KYO 
Sekirei 
Shikeisyu 042 
Soul Eater 
Suzuka 
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya 
To Love-Ru 
Tokiro 
Toradora 
Uzumaki 
Video Girl Ai 
Vinland Saga 
Yu-Gi-Oh!
Zombie Powder 

+ 1 for all these.
Yotsuba&! 
Neon Genesis Evangelion 
NHK ni Yokoso 
Full Metal Alchemist 
Slam dunk
Rozen Maiden 

Ones I took out, to make it easier for the OP to fix:
Mushishi
Mahou Sensei Negima 
Hayate no Gotoku 
Detroit Metal City 
Death Note


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh well, I guess I'll be on it


----------



## OmerMe (Mar 28, 2009)

WTF? why are -1 posts are allowed? that's just stupid
I really think you shouldn't allow that, the point of the game is to let people raise points, besides no one but him made a -1 post


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Mar 28, 2009)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> WTF? why are -1 posts are allowed? that's just stupid
> I really think you shouldn't allow that, the point of the game is to let people raise points, besides no one but him made a -1 post


The kids fried, just ignore him.

GTO
Akira
FMA
Bleach


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Mar 28, 2009)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> WTF? why are -1 posts are allowed? that's just stupid
> I really think you shouldn't allow that, the point of the game is to let people raise points, besides no one but him made a -1 post



Right, I think -1 posts are just useless.


----------



## Blake1710 (Mar 28, 2009)

+1 Hellsing, Full Metal Alchemist, Naruto and Deathnote

hellsing for sure


----------



## OmerMe (Mar 28, 2009)

The OP should do a recount and exclude Tropicana's post or something..


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 28, 2009)

Keep Tropicana's post, but make a new rule on the limit of -1s you can do.


----------



## Klx5 (Mar 28, 2009)

BERSERK (hell yeah)
GANTZ
FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST
NARUTO
BLEACH
SHAMO


----------



## Shakraka (Mar 28, 2009)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> WTF? why are -1 posts are allowed? that's just stupid
> I really think you shouldn't allow that, the point of the game is to let people raise points, besides no one but him made a -1 post


1. It's not a game, it's a list of opinions.
2. It's his opinion and just because it doesn't match with everyone else's opinions, doesn't mean it needs to be discarded. 
3. -1 votes for: 
Naruto
One Piece 
Bleach
Now he's not the only one that did -1 votes. 

When you make a thread asking for what people *think*, you're going to get objective opinions. That is the truth, and the only one to blame is the op for making this list of opinions.


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 28, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Keep Tropicana's post, but make a new rule on the limit of -1s you can do.





Yeah, I'll most likely limit the -1 rule to 5 or something, but I really don't feel comfortable keeping the rule, so I'll recount everything and update the topic with the new posts coming in. I'd really like to have just a library and if there happens to be too many essential or recommended series I'll just create a new category or raise the # of votes needed. Sorry everyone for the inconvenience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_*
*NEW* The -1 rule no longer applies in this essentials list.*_


----------



## airpirate545 (Mar 29, 2009)

+1to Parasyte. Best manga I've read in a while.


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 30, 2009)

-1 to all of these

Yotsuba&!
Neon Genesis Evangelion
NHK ni Yokoso
Full Metal Alchemist
Slam dunk
Rozen Maiden



			
				Shakraka said:
			
		

> 2. It's his opinion and just because it doesn't match with everyone else's opinions, doesn't mean it needs to be discarded.



How delightfully hypocritical. His opinions shouldn't be discarded yet he clearly denounces everyone elses.
Brilliant logic right there.


----------



## Shakraka (Mar 30, 2009)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Shakraka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that brings me back to square one, is his opinion invalid because he thinks other people's opinions are invalid? His opinion is that everything that he put a -1 vote for is what he thinks doesn't belong on the list, the very same list that was made to listen to *everyone's* opinion, not just the majority. 

Instead of getting rid of a certain manga from the list entirely, the OP should leave the votes at (0) to show that a person(s) suggested it, but another person(s) doesn't agree with the vote(s) for that manga.


----------



## da_head (Mar 30, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Everything I've listed here, will get a -1.
> Ichigo 100%


u sir, have just lost my respect. who the fuck do you think you are doing -1 posts? what a bullshit elitist way of thinking. u remind me of my friend who refuses to watch ANYTHING mainstream. i know a lot of mainstream is bad *cough* bleach, but simply not watching it because of that, is pretty fuckin stupid.

assuming you've read all the manga u've "-1" (which u prob have), i still don't see why u can just cancel out someone else's previous suggestion.

[/rant]

EDIT: o and err

Deathnote
Liar's game
Suzuka
DNAngel
Full metal panic
Naruto (yeah i went there)
Blue Heaven
Shamo
I's

that's all i can remb for now


----------



## cocomonk22 (Mar 30, 2009)

Detective Conan and Rurouni Kenshin.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Mar 30, 2009)

One PIece

Great Teacher Onizuka

God those were great MangA!

A VERY rare Manga to find that's amazing is called "IO"

It's about scuba diving and little girls, it's crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!1

Found it on OneManga though  http://www.onemanga.com/IO/ (To prove it exists)


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 30, 2009)

List updated. A few moves ups and recounts here and there.


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 31, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is an essentials topic. A topic where you post *your* essentials. True, there is nothing in the rules about -1 posts, but that goes against the entire point of this thread. When voting on a ameshow, you're not given the option to vote for your favourite contestant. You're not supposed to vote everyone else down. Thats a retarded way of doing things.

Tropicana can fuck off with his bullshit elitist and possibly trolly comment. I can tell his post is intentionally flame-inducing because all he did was copypaste everything in the list and gave it a -1.

Consider it successfull if it was. I fucking raged.


----------



## GameSoul (Apr 12, 2009)

List updated.


----------



## ZonMachi (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmm time to refresh my memory of favorite mangas

Elfen Lied
Trigun
Trigun Maximum
D. Gray Man
Full Metal Alchemist
Slam Dunk
D-Ash
Detective Conan
Watashi no Messiah Sama
Hana Kimi
Dragonball
Air Gear
Ranma 1/2
NHK ni Yokoso 
Bitter Virgin
Ruroni Kenshin
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Until Death Do Us Apart
Love Hina
Living Game
D.N. Angel
Midori no Hibi
Pretty Face

that's all I can think of right now and please excuse any accidental duplicates


----------



## War (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome to the NHK


----------



## GameSoul (Apr 15, 2009)

List updated


----------



## Uzumakijl (Apr 17, 2009)

GANTZ

Bad Company

Bleach

Bakuman

Doubt

Full Metal Alchemist

Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

One Piece

Psyren

School Rumble

Shonan Junai Gumi

Zero One

Great Teacher Onizuka

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure

Naruto

Ichigo 100%

Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo

Saint Seiya

I will add some more later


----------



## GameSoul (Apr 22, 2009)

Updated finally. I've been gone for a while but I'm back.


----------



## ComplicatioN (May 31, 2009)

+1 one piece


----------



## mysterio123 (May 31, 2009)

detroit metal city


----------



## GameSoul (May 31, 2009)

Update complete


----------



## MrDillDough (Jun 14, 2009)

Bleach
Naruto
Death Note
&& Reborn!


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

+1

Black Cat
Fairy Tail
Hitman Reborn
D.Grayman (but its on hiatus sadly)
Bakuman
Beelzebub
Bleach
Naruto
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Shaman King (Including KangZengBang continuation)
Blazer Drive
Liar Game
Team Medical Dragoon


----------



## Justin121994 (Jun 22, 2009)

+1

Ouran Host Club


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh and +1

Kuroshitsuji
Count Cain - God Child


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 22, 2009)

reading kuroshitsuji already? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





have i posted here before?

+1
bleach
katekyo hitman reborn
kuroshitsuji
ouran high host club
full metal alchemist
deathnote
hmm..


----------



## Domination (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah its kinda nice. Cos of the Demon stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and yeah forgot Death Note and FullMeatl Alchemist (how could I)

Then theres these two

+1
Lost + Brain
Kamen Teacher


----------



## Law (Jun 22, 2009)

Although I'll admit I don't read much manga, or watch much anime (although that might be a good thing) a friend of mine recently linked me to *Defense Devil* which I've been enjoying so far. Would recommend to others.


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 22, 2009)

Another vote for *.hack//SIGN* 
Was listening to the soundtrack today and it's epic!


----------



## Hachibei (Jun 22, 2009)

+1(kajillion):

Ai Kora
Shounan Jun'ai Gumi
Hajime no Ippo


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 22, 2009)

Yay! It's been ages since the last post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 added new votes


----------



## Demonbart (Jun 22, 2009)

Bleach
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## Shakraka (Jun 23, 2009)

lol srs poast tiem

Change 123
Zetman 
Bokurano
Blame! 
Biomega
Knights of Sidonia
Mobile Suit Crossbone Gundam
Gundam Sousei*
Mobile Suit Gundam-san*

*=comedic mangos based on the Mobile Suit Gundam series.


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 2, 2009)

New votes added


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Jul 2, 2009)

1/2 Prince
Air Gear
Blazer Drive
Change 123
Dragonball
Dr. Slump
Eyeshield 21
Fairy Tail
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Great Teacher Onizuka
Mahou Sensei Negima
MxO
Mysterious Girlfriend X
Nurarihyon no Mago
Otaku no Musume-san
Rosario+Vampire
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Tantei Gakuen Q
Until Death Do Us Part
Yakitate!! Japan
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 2, 2009)

edit: Please ignore this, at the moment, this is to serve as a reminder of what i had read over the years



Spoiler



[*]Flags[*]Code Breaker[*]One Piece[*]D. Greyman[*]Naruto[*]Bleach[*]Claymore[*]Hunter X Hunter[*]Ghost Sweeper Mikami[*]Super-Dreadnought Girl 4946[*]Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi[*]Katekyo Hitman Reborn![*]Air Gear[*]To-LOVE-ru[*]Claymore[*]Detective Conan[*]Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles[*]xxxHolic[*]Kekkaishi[*]Rave[*]1/2 Prince[*]AIKI[*]Sekirei[*]Liar Game[*]Change 123[*]Highschool of the Dead[*]Kampfer[*]Fairy Tail[*]Soul Eater[*]Ane Doki[*]Rosario+Vampire II[*]Rosario+Vampire[*]Dragon Quest Dai no Daiboken [*]Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden[*]Beelzebub[*]Medaka Box[*]The World God Only Knows[*]Veritas[*]Erementar Gerad[*]Kyoukai no Rinne[*]Aflame Inferno[*]Nagasarete Airantou[*]666 Satan[*]Hayate the Combat Butler[*]Hajimete no Aku[*]20th Century Boys[*]21st Century Boys[*]Addicted to Curry [*]Alive - The Final Evolution[*]Angel Densetsu[*]Ann Cassandra [*]Ao no Exorcist [*]Akane-chan Overdrive **(not sure what the fish just happened, so -1)**[*]Akuma Bengoshi Kukabara[*]Defense Devil[*]Apple [*]Asu no Yoichi [*]Baka and Boing [*]Devil and Angel[*]Bamboo Blade [*]Bara no Maria [*]Bastard!![*]Black Cat [*]Blazer Drive[*]Blue Dragon - Ral Grado [*]Bokke-san [*]Boku no Watashi no Yusha Gaku[*]Break Blade [*]The Breaker[*]Knights[*]Superior[*]Busou Renkin [*]Buster Keel[*]Cavalier of the Abyss[*]Immortal Regis[*]Chaos Head [*]Chrno Crusade[*]Chrome Breaker[*]Chrome Shelled Regios [*]Chrome Shelled Regios - Missing Mail [*]Crazy Maniax[*]Crimson Grave[*]Cristo [*]Cross Epoch[*]Cyborg Grandpa-G[*]Deadman Wonderland[*]Deka Wanko[*]Digimon Adventure V-Tamer 01 [*]Digimon Next[*]DNA^2 [*]Dragon Drive [*]Dragon Half [*]Dragonaut - The Resonance[*]Drifters [*]EL EL [*]Elfen Lied [*]Embalming [*]Eternal Sabbath [*]Fate/Stay Night[*]Fire Emblem - Hasha no Tsurugi [*]Flame of Recca [*]Freezing [*]Mirai Nikki[*]Gintama [*]GTO - Shonan 14 Days[*]Gon[*]Half and Half[*]Hand x Red[*]Magic Ban Removal!! Hyde and Closer[*]Inumimi [*]Inuyasha [*]Juushin Enbu[*]Jyuki Ningen Jumbor [*]Kagijin [*]Kajika [*]Kami no Shizuku (about wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )[*]Kami to Sengoku Seitokai [*]Kamichama Karin [*]Kamichama Karin Chu[*]Katana [*]Kekkai Sensen[*]Kemeko DX [*]Kingdom Hearts [*]Kingdom Hearts - 358/2 Days  (time for me to search for the book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )[*]Kingdom Hearts - Chain of Memories[*]Megaman Battle Network[*]Kingdom Hearts 2 (where is vol 3???)[*]Luck Stealer[*]Kurosagi [*]Kuroshitsuji [*]Kyou Kara Ore Wa [*]The Legend of Maian[*]The Legend of Zelda - Four Swords Plus[*]The Legend of Zelda - Link's Awakening [*]The Legend of Zelda - Majora's Mask[*]The Legend of Zelda - Minish Cap [*]The Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time[*]The Legend of Zelda - Oracle of Seasons[*]The Legend of Zelda - Oracles of Ages[*]The Legend of Zelda - Phantom Hourglass[*]The Legend of Zelda - Triforce of the Gods Manga Chapters [*]The Legend of Zelda - Wind Waker - Link's Log Book[*]Lilim Kiss [*]Lost+Brain[*]Little Little[*]The Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer[*]Lucu Lucu[*]Madofuki Park[*]Magic Kaito [*]Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro[*]Maken-ki [*]MAR [*]MAR Omega[*]Marugoto Anjyu Gakuen[*]Mononoke [*]Monster Hunter Orage [*]Monster Soul[*]Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicle ~ Crystal warrior( i think that would be the literal transalation, not sure)[*]Train X Train [*]Muddy [*]Nabari no Ou (feels like a boring version of naruto, might get back to this soon)[*]Number [*]Nurarihyon no Mago[*] Ultraman(not sure, full name, since collection is lost)[*]Megaman X5[*]Megaman 9[*]island[*]Belmonde Le VisiteuR[*]Ultimo[*]Majin Devil[*]Houshin Engi[*]Hitomi No Catoblepas[*]Hikaru No Go [*]Eureka Seven[*]Eyeshield 21 [*]Trusty Bell - Chopin No Yume[*]Doubt [*]Double Arts[*]Devilman [*]Crossing 25[*]Cowa![*]BLAME [*]ONANI MASTER KUROSAWA ***(might be a tad NSFW, since it has some mature themes, BUT!! there are no h in this, and the echi are pretty well done, all in all, a solid plot and a nice story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )[*]+C: Sword and Cornett[*]Loose Relation Between Wizard and Apprentice [*]Go! Tenba Cheerleaders [*]Kongoh Bancho[*]Livingstone[*]Kurogane no LineBarrel[*]Dragon Eye[*]Ai Ga Tomaranai![*]REC[*]Miiko Desu![*]GTO[*]shounan junai gumi[*]Jojo's Bizarre Adventure[*]Nephilim John [*]Psycho Staff[*]Wingman[*] Slayers - Knight of the Aqua Lord [*] The Breaker[*] Birdy The Mighty 2[*] Ghost Hunt[*]NYANKOI![*]BURAIDEN GAI[*] Ai no Shitsutakabutta(very cute comic about a pig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )[*] Dragon Drive[*] Darker Than Black[*]ASUKA HYBRID[*]TOKAGE[*]ONIDERE[*]Avian Wander [*] Onikirimaru[*]IO[*] Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu[*] Shitsurakuen[*] Twinkle Saber Nova[*]yureka[*] Food Girl (NSFW, lots of sexual references but its not H)[*]Madofuki Park[*]Manabiya [*]The Legend Of Maian[*] Doraemon[*] Doraemon (how the fk did i forgot to add this in? i really don know...)[*] Metro Survive[*] Kanojo to Natsu to Boku[*] BB Project[*]Mahou no Iroha[*]Slayers Evolution-R[*]Slayers REVOLUTION[*]slayers super explosive[*]Slayers – The Hourglass of Falces[*]Slayers Light?Magic[*]Bakuman[*]IBITSU[*]Ability Shop[*]Hareluya Ii Boy[*]To-Love-Ru[*] Shinrei Tantei Yakumo - Akai Hitomi wa Shitteiru [*] Ningyou Kyuutei Gakudan[*]HEROMAN[*]God Eater[*]Emerald by Samura Hiroaki[*]Seitokai no Ichizon[*] The Sacred Blacksmith [*]Yakitate!! Japan[*]Akazukin Eliza[*] Abara                          (-1 to this, while the art is nice, the pace of the story is pretty messed up, everything if flying here and there.... and before u know it,         bam,                                  a twist, bam, another twist... i hate story that speeds too fast...)[*]Adarshan no Hanayome /[*]Burst[*]Adventure Boy[*]En Passant [*]Witchcraft Troops [*] Demons of Shanghai[*] Obake Life[*] Project Doll-Phone[*] Roll[*]DETECTIVE DANCE[*]MONSTERS[*] 2001 Seconds Time Trap[*]Love Lucky (Might be NSFW, but i am only at 1st vol)[*]Saijou no Meii[*] Genius House[*] Hyakkiyakou Juliet[*] Ibara no Majutsushi [*] Cha! Chu! Cho! [*] Yousei Ningyo Shoujo Kurumi [*]WITCH OF THE FLOWER FOREST[*] Magatsuhi[*] Pom The Panda ( a really heart warming tale) +10 to this,if anyone read this [*] The Story of the Gatekeeper [*]Sachie-chan Guu! [*] The Beautiful Curse[*] Mazin Kaiser[*] Time Eliminator[*]Hanako to Guuwa no Teller [*]Nana_Mix[*]Dragonball[*]HACO [*]Oumagadoki Doubutsuen[*] Kiben Gakuha, Yotsuya Sensei no Kaidan[*] Bloody Little Circus[*]Loop[*]Sankarea [*]Kaitai Shinsho 0[*]William[*]Negaigoto 300000km/s [*][*][*][*][*][*][*]



currently @ Letter 'n' @ onemanga


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jul 8, 2009)

Freesia

The World Is Mine

GTO: Shonan 14 Days

Me~teru no Kimochi

Bobobo

Chaos Head

Tenjou Tenge

HOTEL (One Shot by Boichi)

Duds Hunt


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 8, 2009)

List updated.

Full Metal Alchemist is now an Essential. 
Dragonball is now Noteworthy.


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2009)

*Bump* I think this essentials thread is great and should stay on page 1

+1
Violinist of Hameln 
Violinist of Hamelin - Shchelkunchik
Dragon Quest Dai no daiboken
Detroit Metal City
O-Parts Hunter/ 666 Satan
Addicted to Curry
Kuroko no Basket
Vampire Knight
One Piece
Kurosagi
Dragon Drive
Defense Devil
Great Teacher Onizuka
Kinnikuman
Jojo's Bizarre Adventures (Especially the Stardust Crusaders part)


----------



## pajamaboy (Aug 24, 2009)

Just off the top of my head:

- Ranma 1/2 (!!!)
- Death Note
- Love Hina
- Hunter x Hunter
- Hajime no Ippo


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 6, 2009)

updated my own list, and hey, at least this makes it easier for me to keep track of what i had read


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 11, 2009)

List revived from the dead. Lots of rank ups! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, if you want, you're free to make your own list of manga you read like mrfatso if it's gonna keep this thread alive, just make sure to 'spoiler tag' it so I will know.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 11, 2009)

Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist
Blazer Drive

...I feel like reading some now.


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 11, 2009)

updated again


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 25, 2009)

these comic are pretty nice and those with * are those that i know are pretty recent manga, the rest i am not quite sure.

* God Eater +1
Twinkle Saber Nova
yureka
Madofuki Park
Manabiya
The Legend Of Maian
Metro Survive
Kanojo to Natsu to Boku
BB Project
Mahou no Iroha
Slayers Evolution-R
Slayers REVOLUTION
slayers super explosive
Slayers – The Hourglass of Falces
Slayers Light・Magic
Bakuman
IBITSU
Ability Shop
Hareluya Ii Boy
Shinrei Tantei Yakumo - Akai Hitomi wa Shitteiru
Ningyou Kyuutei Gakudan
* HEROMAN

seems like a nice manga adaptation for the upcoming psp game and holy crap, a late bump :|


----------



## Domination (Nov 25, 2009)

Now that its bumped, might as well add on.

+1 Worst
+1 Houshin Engi
+1 07Ghost


----------



## Shinryuji (Nov 26, 2009)

+1 to all martial arts manga series'! (There are too many to list >_>)
+1 to Bakuman, Flame of Recca, 20th Century boys, Berserk, and GANTZ.


----------



## Rainy (Nov 27, 2009)

+1 Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## mehrab2603 (Nov 27, 2009)

+1 Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
+1 Inu Yasha
+1 Samurai X / Rurouni Kenshin
+1 Pokemon Adventures
strange that nobody mentioned inu yasha


----------



## Jei (Nov 27, 2009)

+1 Monster
+1 Pluto

I could've said other titles, but it would be a really personal taste and I wouldn't go reccomending them for others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;;


----------



## banjomike (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll go with:

Dance in the Vampire Bund


----------



## Cablephish (Nov 28, 2009)

+1 
Toradora
No Bra
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan
He's Dedicated to Roses
One Piece
Ai Kora


----------



## toguro_max (Nov 28, 2009)

My additions:
Angelic Layer
Aqua
Aria


----------



## Choumaru (Nov 30, 2009)

_*
Umineko naku no koro ni, is a really good read *_


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 30, 2009)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> Just a comment: there are several anime-only and games entries on the list, and this is a *manga* list.
> .



If you see any anime-only titles in the list, could you point them out for me?

Updated the list


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 1, 2009)

MINUS 1
Death Note 
Fullmetal Alchemist 
Bleach 
Naruto 
Dragonball 
Love Hina 

PLUS 1
One Piece 
Detective Conan 
Great Teacher Onizuka 
Air Gear (3)
Beelzebub (3)
Black Cat (2)
Chobits (1)
Claymore (1)
Dragon Drive (1)
Ichigo 100% (3)
IO (1)
Rave Master (1)
Rurouni Kenshin (4)
Samurai Champloo (1)
School Rumble (1)
Soul Eater (1)


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 1, 2009)

I've made lots of changes to the rules and the list in the first post. Please glance over it. Also I will be allowing minus posts from now on, but they must have 5+ votes or more. Thanks.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 1, 2009)

It's nice to allow minuses, but some things just don't need to belong at all. It's fine though I guess I'll have to repost the ones that are under 5 if they ever get above 5.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 1, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> It's nice to allow minuses, but some things just don't need to belong at all. It's fine though I guess I'll have to repost the ones that are under 5 if they ever get above 5.



I understand, I'm just trying to find some sort of balanced system. The Other category is just for mentions. The actual Essentials are for anything with 5 votes or more which is why I stated that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 2, 2009)

Naruto
One Piece
Hikaru No Go (a bit childish but it introduced me to the Go board game)


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Dec 2, 2009)

Death Note
Gantz
Berserk

Really good mangas.


----------



## soulfire (Dec 2, 2009)

i think every manga has its own kinda cool thing

my manga essentials:

one piece 
full metal alchemist
strawberry 100 % ( its cool i mean it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
fairy tail


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 2, 2009)

updated


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 3, 2009)

The only manga I read is Naruto.  I prefer watching the anime for everything else.  

+1 Naruto


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 3, 2009)

DeathNote
Liar Game
Kurosagi
Gamble Fish


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Dec 3, 2009)

+1
naruto
one piece 
death note 
yuyu hakusho 
dragonball


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 3, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Pyrofyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case, perfect system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--
+1 Hikaru no Go


----------



## C175R (Dec 3, 2009)

+1
Flame Of Recca (I have the complete serie(33) in Japanese. IS the BEST)
One Pice
Whistle  (Soccer Manga.Really Good)
Shaman King
GTO
Saint Seiyta


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 6, 2009)

Nauto 
Full Metal Alchemest 
Dogs: bullets and carnage 
Dragon Ball


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, instead of putting -1 votes for mangas that are only above 5, why don't you make another bracket next to the the one you already have for negative votes. That way we know whether people voted something up or down.

Honestly the idea of canceling out someone else's opinion is pretty harsh.


----------



## Shinryuji (Dec 9, 2009)

I completely forgot this series when I put my first few down.
Tenjou Tenge!


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 11, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Ok, instead of putting -1 votes for mangas that are only above 5, why don't you make another bracket next to the the one you already have for negative votes. That way we know whether people voted something up or down.
> 
> Honestly the idea of canceling out someone else's opinion is pretty harsh.


That would make everything too complicated. It would still be in "Must Read" with 50 positive and 49 negatives, or it would be on the top of "Other" with 50 positive and 49 negative because it still has '50'.

_It also gives the impression that those people actually have taste._


----------



## zeromac (Dec 11, 2009)

Kindaichi Case Files
Best Manga ever


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 13, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Kindaichi Case Files
> Best Manga ever



yup + 10000 to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (if i could, i will ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




unforunately, i could only find the cn version, but that's okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thanks zero for reminding me about reading it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(translated from cn wiki entry: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%87%91%E7%...%BB%B6%E7%B0%BF

- Kindaichi Files series
- Kindaichi Short File series
- Kindaichi Case series
- New Kindaichi series
- Akechi File series as well


----------



## driverzx (Dec 13, 2009)

Why isn't One Piece in the Essentials? 
+1 for OP


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 20, 2009)

updated and bump


----------



## Satangel (Jan 10, 2010)

What's the difference between Manga and Anime? 
Are Manga the written graphic novels? And Anime are the animated TV series?


----------



## luke_c (Jan 10, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> What's the difference between Manga and Anime?
> Are Manga the written graphic novels? And Anime are the animated TV series?


Yes. Manga is basically Japanese comics (Normally published weekly/monthly or so on, for example, Weekly Shonen Jump is a magazing that is published weekly that has the usual, Naruto, Bleach etc, And then there's Monthly Shonen Jump, which consists of Manga's like Claymore, Tegamibachi and so on, of course, these are just Shonen ones, there's tons of genres out there.) And Anim(ated)e is just the animated series.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 19, 2010)

Bleach
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist
Gantz
Legend of Zelda
Metroid
To Love Ru

(I know Metroid and Zelda are gamebased manga, but I really liked them, so I put em up here anyway. Metroid should get an official US release though)


----------



## Dagatahas (Jan 25, 2010)

The World God Only Knows
Ichigo 100%
Wolf and Spice


20th Century Boys
Zetman
Gantz
Mysterious Girlfriend X
Full Metal Alchemist
School Rumble
School Rumble Z
Rosario Vampire
Rosario Vampire II
Mx0
Elfen Lied
Lucky Star
K-ON!
Bokurano
Bitter Virgin
Genshiken

Greatest anime title: My Balls -> "What are you reading?" "My Balls"


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 25, 2010)

list updated


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 25, 2010)

+1 Gurren Lagann
+1 Zombie Powder

Ichigo 100% and Strawberry 100% are the same series, the language is the only difference. You might wanna edit that.
Also, you said you updated it but why didn't you put Zelda and Metroid up there? Is it because they're gamebased?


----------



## soulfire (Jan 25, 2010)

have some new manga and 

samurai champloo + 1
rave master + 1


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 27, 2010)

+1 to History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi.

Hooray for fanservice and epicness.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Feb 1, 2010)

+1 monster


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 1, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> +1 Gurren Lagann
> +1 Zombie Powder
> 
> Ichigo 100% and Strawberry 100% are the same series, the language is the only difference. You might wanna edit that.
> Also, you said you updated it but why didn't you put Zelda and Metroid up there? Is it because they're gamebased?



Yeah, decided to take out gamebased and fan art manga. Well, I guess you can say only licensed mangas are allowed if that makes sense.


----------



## Sefi (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd have to recommend Berserk for anybody that likes the fantasy genre.  It's very well drawn and written, and is still going.  The only downside is that new releases are way too far between.  If you watched the anime, that was basically a small introduction to the manga.


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 1, 2010)

Sefi said:
			
		

> I'd have to recommend Berserk for anybody that likes the fantasy genre.  It's very well drawn and written, and is still going.  The only downside is that new releases are way too far between.  If you watched the anime, that was basically a small introduction to the manga.



I've been thinking of reading Berserk, but like you said it's a bit irregular. Ill still read it after I get caught up in everything else I am reading.


----------



## punkyrule (Feb 1, 2010)

+1 for KissXsis


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 2, 2010)

Add Mobile Suit Gundam Side Story: The Blue Destiny


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 10, 2010)

Sankarea seems like a nice new comic, a horror gene + romance story


----------



## zeromac (Mar 10, 2010)

Naruto


----------



## pitman (Mar 13, 2010)

20th Century Boys
Monster
Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou
Aria
Mahoraba
Gintama
Doubt


----------



## Demonbart (Jun 14, 2010)

Iron Wok Jan
Kiss X Sis
Zombie PowderJust saw that I voted for that earlier.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 14, 2010)

Bakuman
Mahou Sensei Negima
Psyren
Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2010)

There's a lot of "recommend me a manga" threads popping up lately, methinks this thread should be stickied (or at least bumped and updated).


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> There's a lot of "recommend me a manga" threads popping up lately, methinks this thread should be stickied (or at least bumped and updated).


Seconded.
Updating list now...


Spoiler: updated list




*Essentials* [25+]

*ED.*
Death Note (25)

*EF.*
Fullmetal Alchemist (26)


*Recommended* [15+]

*RB.*
Bleach (16)

*RD.*

*RN.*
Naruto (23)

*RO.*
One Piece (21)

*Noteworthy* [5+]
*N#$%*
20th Century Boys (5)

*NB.*
Bakuman (9)
Berserk (5)
Bitter Virgin (5)
Blazer Drive (5)

*ND.*
Detective Conan (7)
Dragonball (8)

*NF.*
Fairy Tail (5)

*NG.*
Gantz (8)
Great Teacher Onizuka (14)

*NH.*
Hunter x Hunter (5)

*NI.*
Ichigo 100% (5)

*NJ.*
JoJo's Bizarre Adventures (6)

*NK.*
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! (10)

*NL.*
Liar Game (7)
Love Hina (5)

*NM.*
Mahou Sensei Negima (5)
Monster (7)

*NN.*
NHK ni Yokoso (5)

*NR.*
Rurouni Kenshin (5)

*Other* [


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2010)

+1
Naruto
Katekyo Hitman Reborn


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 21, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Updated with this post.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 18, 2011)

Gantz +1


----------



## mameks (Jan 18, 2011)

Spoiler



*Essentials* [25+]

*ED.*
Death Note (25)

*EF.*
Fullmetal Alchemist (26)


*Recommended* [15+]

*RB.*
Bleach (16)

*RD.*

*RN.*
Naruto (23)

*RO.*
One Piece (21)

*Noteworthy* [5+]
*N#$%*
20th Century Boys (5)

*NB.*
Bakuman (9)
Berserk (5)
Bitter Virgin (5)
Blazer Drive (5)

*ND.*
Detective Conan (7)
Dragonball (8)

*NF.*
Fairy Tail (5)

*NG.*
Gantz (10)
Great Teacher Onizuka (14)

*NH.*
Hunter x Hunter (5)

*NI.*
Ichigo 100% (5)

*NJ.*
JoJo's Bizarre Adventures (7)

*NK.*
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! (10)

*NL.*
Liar Game (7)
Love Hina (5)

*NM.*
Mahou Sensei Negima (5)
Monster (7)

*NN.*
NHK ni Yokoso (5)

*NR.*
Rurouni Kenshin (5)

*Other* [


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 18, 2011)

Gantz +1 definatly

Jojo's Bizarre Adventures are pretty awesome too


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 19, 2011)

+1 Bio-Booster Armor Guyver
+1 Gantz
+1 Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## brdn2369 (Jan 19, 2011)

+1 Death Note
+1 Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Raika (Jan 19, 2011)

+1 to:

Air Gear
Beelzlebub
Fairy Tail
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Mahou Sensei Negima!
Psyren


----------



## Kaitouroy (Jan 19, 2011)

+1
Bakuman
Beelzebub
Black Cat
DN Angel
Eden no Ori
Fairy Tail
Gantz
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Nurarihyon no Mago
Psyren
Sankarea
The Breaker
The World God Only Knows


----------



## Makar (Jan 19, 2011)

Nobody can hear me but you
Elfen Lied
Voices of a Distant Star
Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan
train_man densha otoko
Toradora
NHK ni Yokoso
Pluto
Ef - A Fairy Tale of the Two
Pluto
Clannad
Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu


----------



## mameks (Jan 19, 2011)

Spoiler



*Essentials* [25+]

*ED.*
Death Note (26)

*EF.*
Fullmetal Alchemist (27)


*Recommended* [15+]

*RB.*
Bleach (16)

*RD.*

*RN.*
Naruto (23)

*RO.*
One Piece (21)

*Noteworthy* [5+]
*N#$%*
20th Century Boys (5)
*NA.* 
Air Gear (5)


*NB.*
Bakuman (10)
Berserk (5)
Beelzebub (6)
Bitter Virgin (5)
Blazer Drive (5)

*ND.*
Detective Conan (7)
Dragonball (8)

*NF.*
Fairy Tail (7)

*NG.*
Gantz (12)
Great Teacher Onizuka (14)

*NH.*
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi (6)
Hunter x Hunter (5)

*NI.*
Ichigo 100% (5)

*NJ.*
JoJo's Bizarre Adventures (7)

*NK.*
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! (10)

*NL.*
Liar Game (7)
Love Hina (5)

*NM.*
Mahou Sensei Negima (6)
Monster (7)

*NN.*
NHK ni Yokoso (6)

*NP.*
Psyren (6)

*NR.*
Rurouni Kenshin (6)

*Other* [


----------



## Waflix (Jan 19, 2011)

Death Note +1
Bleach +1


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 19, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Updated list to Makar8000's post.


Updated with this post.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 19, 2011)

oooh... time to vote...

Death Note (obviously, duh)
Fullmetal Alchemist
Bakuman
Liar Game
Hajime No Ippo
Eden No Ori


----------



## mameks (Jan 19, 2011)

Spoiler



*Essentials* [25+]

*ED.*
Death Note (29)

*EF.*
Fullmetal Alchemist (28)


*Recommended* [15+]

*RB.*
Bleach (17)

*RD.*

*RN.*
Naruto (23)

*RO.*
One Piece (21)

*Noteworthy* [5+]
*N#$%*
20th Century Boys (5)
*NA.* 
Air Gear (5)


*NB.*
Bakuman (12)
Berserk (5)
Beelzebub (6)
Bitter Virgin (5)
Blazer Drive (5)

*ND.*
Detective Conan (7)
Dragonball (8)

*NF.*
Fairy Tail (7)

*NG.*
Gantz (12)
Great Teacher Onizuka (14)

*NH.*
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi (6)
Hunter x Hunter (5)

*NI.*
Ichigo 100% (5)

*NJ.*
JoJo's Bizarre Adventures (7)

*NK.*
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! (10)

*NL.*
Liar Game (8)
Love Hina (5)

*NM.*
Mahou Sensei Negima (6)
Monster (8)

*NN.*
NHK ni Yokoso (7)

*NP.*
Psyren (6)

*NR.*
Rurouni Kenshin (6)

*Other* [


----------



## Aogu (Jan 19, 2011)

Death Note
Bakuman
Monster
Welcome to the NHK (Down as "NHK ni Yokoso")
Claymore
Higurashi (No votes!?)
Ikigami
The Kurosagi Corpse Delivery Service
MAOH Juvenile Remix


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 20, 2011)

Bleach
Genshiken
Naruto


----------



## Rhulqdahr (Jan 23, 2011)

Ichi the Killer
Detroit Metal City
Hellsing
Vagabond
Barefoot Gen
Monster


----------



## mameks (Jan 23, 2011)

Rhulqdahr said:
			
		

> Ichi the Killer
> Detroit Metal City
> Hellsing
> Vagabond
> ...



Updated on the list here:
http://gbatemp.net/t275635-essentials-manga-2


----------



## raulpica (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah, this one's outdated, so I'm closing this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Refer to the new thread: http://gbatemp.net/t275635-essentials-manga-2


----------

